# Which type of dart frog is best for 36x18x36?



## Hilmcmillan (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello!

I just picked up a 36x18x36 exo terra off of Craigslist and plan to make this a very slow (like 8+ months) and very intentional build. I finished my first vivarium last month and learned a ton that I’d like to use to create a better one next time. As I plan my build, I’d like to have in mind the type of dart frog that will live in it.

I just got my first two tincs (azureus) and would like a different species for the big one. The unicorn species would:

-be appropriate to house in groups (how many would be appropriate for this size?)
-be bold…I’d like to see them as they’ll be part of a living room centerpiece
-utilize the height of the terrarium; I plan to create several levels to make the space accessible, but I’d like a species that is likely to utilize that space once they can get to it
-be relatively budget friendly. I’ll have plenty of time to save, but as I’d like a group of them, I don’t think I can justify anyone at triple digit prices

Do any species meet these criteria? Of most of these criteria?

For fun, I’m including a photo of my azureus viv (pre-frogs)


----------



## CharlieN (Mar 5, 2019)

The tank looks nice what do you have the earth star planted in? 
As for frogs good in groups and can be seen i would say Santa Isabel


----------



## Hilmcmillan (Nov 30, 2021)

CharlieN said:


> The tank looks nice what do you have the earth star planted in?
> As for frogs good in groups and can be seen i would say Santa Isabel


Thank you! I ran out of room foe the earth star on the floor so stuck some ABG in the crevice at the top. I’m not sure how well it will do up there but am going to keep a close eye on it. 

I’ll look into Santa Isabel!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hilmcmillan said:


> -be appropriate to house in groups (how many would be appropriate for this size?)


Phyllobates terribilis
Dendrobates leucomelas
Dendrobates auratus
Epipedobates anthonyi
Ameerega species


Hilmcmillan said:


> -be bold…I’d like to see them as they’ll be part of a living room centerpiece


All the species I listed above meet this criteria for the most part. 



Hilmcmillan said:


> utilize the height of the terrarium; I plan to create several levels to make the space accessible, but I’d like a species that is likely to utilize that space once they can get to it


Every dart frog species would have no issue using the full height of that tank


----------



## Hilmcmillan (Nov 30, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Phyllobates terribilis
> Dendrobates leucomelas
> Dendrobates auratus
> Epipedobates anthonyi
> ...


Thank you so much; this is really helpful!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

P. terribilis, d. auratus, and r. variabilis 'southern' would be my top choices.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

All of the above are great choices, leucs would be my number one recommendation. I would also like to add P. aurotaenia, P. bicolor and P. vittatus as frogs for you to look into. Don't forget to listen to recordings of calls when researching frogs that you are considering.


----------



## Hilmcmillan (Nov 30, 2021)

Okapi said:


> All of the above are great choices, leucs would be my number one recommendation. I would also like to add P. aurotaenia, P. bicolor and P. vittatus as frogs for you to look into. Don't forget to listen to recordings of calls when researching frogs that you are considering.


I didn’t think to listen to call recordings; so smart!


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I vote for Leucs as the best option considering what you're looking for. Beautiful frogs.


----------



## CharlieN (Mar 5, 2019)

Where can you find call recordings?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

CharlieN said:


> Where can you find call recordings?


Just search for them on YouTube. There used to be an app/website called dendrocall but I believe it is gone. Poison Dart Frogs | Dendrobates.org has some recordings on their species pages.


----------



## TazN (May 14, 2018)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I'm looking into potential frogs for the same size exo terra and Leucs are currently top of my list.
While I'd start with 2/3 how many would be suitable?

TIA


----------



## thicccccccFrog (Jan 1, 2022)

100 hundred gallon tank?
maybe 6 or so
Just watch out for fighting for males


----------



## boardingfool (Sep 8, 2010)

I vote Phyllobates Terribillis or bicolor. These come about as bold as they come, mine stare at me all the time through the glass and when i open it up to feed or trim up the plants they will just sit there. I actually have to nudge them around when i am trimming. I have 8 in a 60" long enclosure with 0 issues and they are always out. It also seems like they like sitting next to each other all the time. And they climb everywhere.


----------

